# Free 4x4 access in surf tournament



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The 7th Annual Hudson River Fisherman?s Association Surf Fishing Tournament in Seaside Park, NJ. is scheduled for Saturday, November 1st 2008 and is sanctioned by the Association of Surf Angling Clubs. This year?s tournament is for teams and individual fishermen. The tournament is open to everyone. Adults and youth anglers are eligible. You do not have to be an ASAC member to fish it. 4x4 access to the beach is available with paid registration. Cash prizes will be awarded in many categories. Plus a variety of other prizes including, a customer cooler rack, custom rod and reel, a Surf Rocket system and many other door prizes are available. To read more, go to www.hrfa.us and select the surf tournament link on the top of the page. You can register online and or printout an application and send it in to the HRFA.

To read more about the rules and to see more about ASAC, go to www.asaconline.org If you need additional information about the tournament, please contact me directly at 201-481-4390 Come out and have fun fishing on the surf!


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Day after Halloween is tough, but i'll proably be there with my ASAC team


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, but it could be ON Halloween. I did not have a choice on this.

Carl


----------

